# Stolen 150+ buck & unique beer mount!



## Moses77 (Apr 4, 2011)

Please take a look - if you see or hear anything about these mounts please PM me or contact Michigan State Police - they were *stolen* from my home near Lansing on March 31st! May not be in the Lansing area anymore so please still keep your eyes and ears open!

https://picasaweb.google.com/109361...authkey=Gv1sRgCM-21sjK4dGQ0AE&feat=directlink


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rugged Cross Outdoors (Apr 13, 2011)

Did you find them yet?


----------

